# Time machine



## micka260 (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
Dans ce topic, j'aimerai savoir dans un 1er temps l'utilité de time machine, puis dans un second temps avoir d'autre information dessus.

Tout d'abord j'aimerai savoir si il faut un support réécrivable, disque dur, clé usb, ou si un DVD peux suffire ?

Ensuite si on doit utiliser un disque dur, est ce que celui ci ne doit servir qu'a time machine ?

J'aimerai aussi savoir quel est l'espace du support qui doit être disponible pour time machine ?

Merci.


----------



## eNeos (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Time Machine permet de faire des sauvegardes complètes et incrémentielles de ton disque dur.
Complète car tout va être sauvegardé. Tes fichiers, tes configurations, tes coockies, etc. Le but est d'être capable de restaurer entièrement ton Mac (après un crash disque par exemple) en "5 minutes".

Incrémentielle car il ne va pas sauvegarder tout à chaque fois. Si la première sauvegarde est effectivement complète, les suivantes se contenteront de ne sauvegarder que ce qui a été modifié et tu peux donc, si tu fais une très grosse bêtise, retrouver ton mac comme il était juste avant.

Il faut donc comme support un disque dur, ne serait ce que pour la taille nécessaire aux sauvegardes.

Il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir un disque dur dédié exclusivement à Time Machine. Par contre, il est très très fortement recommandé que la partition utilisée le soit.

Pour une utilisation courante, je pense que 2 ou 3 fois la taille du disque à sauvegarder est bien.
Pour un disque à sauvegarder de 512Go, un 1To est justifiable, 2To c'est presque trop et plus c'est de la gourmandise


----------



## gmaa (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

"5 minutes"...

Beaucoup beaucoup plus! Comme on dit, ça le fait mais c'est vraiment très long (vécu).
Pour un disque 1To rempli à environ 75%.

La meilleure solution :
2 disques externes
l'un pour TM,
l'autre pour un clone : reprise immédiate, il suffit de choisir le disque pour redémarrer.
Je n'aime pas le partitonnement. Tous les &#339;ufs dans le même panier...


----------



## eNeos (18 Juillet 2013)

D'où les guillemets :rateau:
Bien sur que c'est plus long, mais ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est qu'on clique sur un bouton et on part faire autre chose. Quand c'est fini c'est prêt, il n'y a pas besoin de bricoler pour retrouver tout comme avant


----------



## gmaa (18 Juillet 2013)

On est d'accord...


----------



## micka260 (18 Juillet 2013)

D'accord, donc pour un disque dur de 128GO alors un disque de 256 pour time machine est suffisant s'il est dédier uniquement a time machine ?


----------



## gmaa (18 Juillet 2013)

C'est un bon ratio.
Tu peux, à l'usage, voir le nombre de sauvegardes "historisées".


----------



## micka260 (19 Juillet 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> C'est un bon ratio.
> Tu peux, à l'usage, voir le nombre de sauvegardes "historisées".



Je comprend pas pourquoi le disque de sauvegarde doit être supérieur a celui d'utilisation ? Si j'ai 60Go d'utilisé, j'aurai jamais plus de 60Go de sauvegarder ? a moins de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde sans détruire l'ancienne ... mais vue que d'après ce que j'ai compris on modifie les fichiers plus récent alors je ne comprend pas...


----------



## gmaa (19 Juillet 2013)

Suppose que ton disque soit presque plein, il faut donc la même place pour le sauver.
Au fil du temps tu modifies des fichiers.
Les modifications sont sauvées périodiquement.
If faut donc de la place.
Plus il y a de place et plus tu auras d'historiques. Et donc de retrouver ne version ancienne d'un fichier ou dossier.
On peut évidemment ajuster les tailles avec un disque dont la taille serait voisine de celle du ddi.
Comme le partitionnement n'est pas une bonne solution...
D'où mon avis.


----------



## eNeos (19 Juillet 2013)

"Les modifications sont sauvées périodiquement."

Mais les anciennes versions ne sont pas supprimées pour autant !

Je me permets d'insister sur ce fait, je pense à la lecture de son dernier post que micka260 n'a pas saisi ce détail.
Ce qui permet justement de pouvoir revenir en arrière et qui fait qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir un minimum de place pour les sauvegardes.
Je rejoins donc gmaa (sauf pour le coups du partitionement qui ne m'a jamais empêché de dormir).


----------



## micka260 (19 Juillet 2013)

D'accord, donc si je prend un DD de 1TO je peux faire une partition de 300 pour mes sauvegarderas et le reste pour mon bordel ? C'est bon j'ai mieux saisie le concept 

Si je n'ai pas fait time machine, la seul solution que j'aurai c'est de remettre mon mac a zéro ? mais même ça je ne sais pas comment faut faire car aucun CD et clé usb n'a été fournie avec l'OS X Mountain lion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------

Je viens de voir ce disque dur qui n'est pas forcément très chère : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...-1000-go-noir/f-10736032111-hdtb110ek3ba.html

Ils ne disent pas qu'il est compatible Mac OS x, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ?

Surtout qu'il est usb 3.0 et mon mac aussi.


----------



## gmaa (19 Juillet 2013)

Ce qui me gêne dans le partitionnement :
C'est le fait qu'en cas de crash de disque dur (ça arrive!), on perd tout ce qu'il y a dessus.
Par exemple une partition clone et une partition TM
==> plus acune sauvegarde...
C'est pour ça que j'ai un disque dur affecté à chaque usage.

Mais on assume ses risques...


----------



## micka260 (20 Juillet 2013)

Merci pour toute vos réponses, et je relance ce message dans l'attente d'un réponse 




micka260 a dit:


> Je viens de voir ce disque dur qui n'est pas forcément très chère : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...-1000-go-noir/f-10736032111-hdtb110ek3ba.html
> 
> Ils ne disent pas qu'il est compatible Mac OS x, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ?
> 
> Surtout qu'il est usb 3.0 et mon mac aussi.


----------



## gmaa (20 Juillet 2013)

Quelle autre réponse?
Pour "tout" savoir sur Time Machine :
http://www.osxfacile.com/timemachine.html
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html


----------



## micka260 (21 Juillet 2013)

Pour savoir si ce disque dur est compatible avec un mac et si ce n'ai pas le cas pourquoi ?


----------



## gmaa (21 Juillet 2013)

Faire une simple recherche avec Fabricant, Modèle devrait suffire. En général la compatibilité est annoncée.
Mais déjà avec Utilitaire de disque, s'il est vu, il doit être formatable et dès lors utilisable avec TM.

Sinon c'est un ovni... ou HS.

Ton lien pointe vers un discounteur qui vend "tout et n"importe quoi" et il ne font que reprendre une vague description.
À mon avis ce disque doit être "normal"... d'autant que la marque est toshiba.
En cherchant à la source :
http://www.toshiba.fr/hard-drives/disques-portables/store-basics/
Il n'est pas dit compatible Mac mais Toshiba vend des PC...
Je n'aurai pas trop d'inquiétude a priori.
Les disques durs de marque meurent aussi!.
La sécurité réside dans la redondance! ici : clone et TM.

La question que tu pourrais poser à la cantonade serait de savoir si d'aucuns ont eu des difficultés avec ce disque.


----------



## micka260 (21 Juillet 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Faire une simple recherche avec Fabricant, Modèle devrait suffire. En général la compatibilité est annoncée.
> Mais déjà avec Utilitaire de disque, s'il est vu, il doit être formatable et dès lors utilisable avec TM.
> 
> Sinon c'est un ovni... ou HS.
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse  
Tu veux dire quoi par "Les disques durs de marque meurent aussi!."
Qu'est ce qui peut faire qu'un disque dur n'est pas compatible avec mac os x mais avec windows ? Normalement si on le formate avec un mac ils peuvent tous être compatible non ?

Merci encore pour tout gmaa


----------



## gmaa (22 Juillet 2013)

Un disque quel qu'il soit est "mortel" (comme nous... ).
Un jour ou l'autre, quelques mois ou années il plantera...
D'où la redondance préconisée.
Normalement les disques vendus compatibles Win... après formatage sont utilisables sur Mac.
Pour le modèle "visé" (Toshiba) je le pense aussi.

À preuve, en cherchant juste un peu...
http://www.mydiskmanager.com/format...cos-x-apple-avec-lutilitaire-de-disque-apple/


----------

